# dead fish blue gill feeder



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

just sitting here looking in my log books from last year, and came across something a buddy showed me......If your on a small lake or pond or just about anywhere and you like gill fish'in. Take a couple of blue gills that you catch or n e other small fish and find a tree that over hangs water. Take some good 10lb line and tie the fish onto a limb, better in the summer!!!!!!!! after a couple of days maggots start to fall to the water and there ya go, a fish feeder. But some times it will backfire on ya,,,,(birds) just thought i would share that trick to ya.....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

any dead critter will work .


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks, now i know what to do with the 3 cats that took over my couch!!!here kitty-kitty


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I've seen something like that done before. They had two poles and a cable on a pully system with a basket hanging down. You would pull the basket in and load it with anything that would basically attract flies. Eventually the eggs would hatch and the maggots fall into the water.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

my uncle tells me to send them out in the water on a foam thing and shake it every 3 days and it will feed my fish cind weird that you do this too in away works greta i have onlydone this once though


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw this tip on Field & Stream like 25 years ago and they said to use roadkill. May already have some maggots growing that way.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Visited a guy in southern ohio that raised gills for selling to public. I believe Field and Stream had an article about him and I went and looked him up. He had three ponds on his farm. Basically he backed up a stream that ran thru a valley . The highest pond overflowed , to the middle pond and finally to the bottom pond. On each pond he had four feeders. These were situated in 5-7 foot of water on poles and had small opening fencing laying flat on the plastic poles.

He harvested all his fish on a fishing rod. After he filleted them he stacked the refuse on top of these feeders. Sort of a self supporting system , during the winter they supported themselves. You guys would not believe the amount of fish ohio gills stacked in his ponds. He kept careful records so as not to overdo it on any one pond. I can remember watching 10-13" gills laying waste to the maggots that fell into the ponds.

I learned more about gills and pond management in two hours than I had in my entire life. I took him to lunch to thank him for the info. This guy claimed that gills grow faster when fed maggots because they are 90&#37; + protien. The exact protien that fish need. After looking at his ponds and fish I would have found it hard to argue with him.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I've heard of someone that built a platform with a metal screen bottom hoovering over his pond, and then would take roadkill and place it on the platform. Maggots dropped in the water feeding his fish. I would say that it would be a great idea except for the horribly fowl smell of 2 week old roadkill on a hot summer day. Also heard of roadkill placed in a burlap sack with a cinder block tied off to hold it on the bottom.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a neat idea. Out in geauga there is tons of roadkill .lol I dont think i will be trying it anytime soon thought


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I can imagine a lake with a lot of standing timber, every other tree would have a dead carcass hanging from it.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i did it one time out on a dead fall, went back to the dead fall a couple of days later and cought some really nice bulls that hit the mealworms before the bait hit the water!!!!!!!!!


----------

